# Xy Pet Peeves



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

Obviously we all love our Xtrails and most of us are still surprised every day on how practical and adventurous this vehicle can be. But there must be some things that just annoy the heck out of us. I'll get it started:

1. Location of the side mirror adjustment controls
2. Not enough power outlets
3. Arm rest not long or high enough


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Only the mirrors bother me.
Smaller center console works great with stick shift but I guess they could have made it bigger for automatic models


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Yep, I think those things you just mentioned are the exact things I could think of.
I also think it should come standard with a mat for our cargo area.
When I first test drove the vehicle, the thing I complaint about was the adjustment control for the mirrors. I can't even drive and fix the mirror at the same time.
The power outlet it was easy to fix, I just bought an multi outlet adapter for the rear.



x-toba said:


> Obviously we all love our Xtrails and most of us are still surprised every day on how practical and adventurous this vehicle can be. But there must be some things that just annoy the heck out of us. I'll get it started:
> 
> 1. Location of the side mirror adjustment controls
> 2. Not enough power outlets
> 3. Arm rest not long or high enough


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Some of the instruments like the cruise cont. Passenger and rear power window switches aren't illuminated at night.

The center arm rest is useless and slides back and forth for no good reason.

The power seat switches are toggle switches which means they won't turn off until you turn them off. When you turn the car off and then start it up again you should have to turn them on again they shouldn't operated by a toggle switch.

The power locks don't lock when you reach a certian speed. And if you lock them you have to manualy unlock them to open the door. They should open when you pull the door handle from the inside. Even my 1990 chrysler daytona did that.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

x-toba said:


> 3. Arm rest not long or high enough


I haven't been in a modern vehicle that had the armrests in the right places, or the right shape. Or with the right padding. Like even cheap 10-20 year old cars do.

I have three theories about why this is so:

1. The designers have lop-sided bodies.
2. The stylists have too much power.
3. For side-impact protection, the drivers seatback is now typically inside the B pillar rather than overlapping the front door, the armrest is sunk in the door panel, and there's more space between the door and the driver's side.

If #1 is the real reason, they must have a big problem when they sit on the passengers side, where the layout is reversed. Annoying is right!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

V6 Engine


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nags:

1. Interior quality and workmanship (includes rattles/squeaks and fading panels)
2. Seat upholstery.
3. Flimsy cupholders (I have the MK1 dash).
4. Cargo area gets easily scratched and lets luggage slide.
5. A-pillar visibility.
6. No depth adjustment in steering wheel.
7. Headrest and arm rest ergonomics.
8. Heavy clutch with to high pick-up point (a drag in stop and go traffic).

Problems:

1. Brake squeeling/squeaking.
2. Chipping paint.
3. Engine ingesting butterfly screw.
4. Cargo area and tweeter location noise.
5. Electrical system (A/C compressor surging and 4WD LOCK light).
6. Third gear grind in transmission.
7. Throttle body clogged.

I still love the truck though, but I still wonder how the old Nissan (before Ghosn's cost cutting) would have designed it. I have two other Nissan SUVs (one from the 80's the other the 90's), and they have been less troublesome than the X. Cost cutting maladies


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree with most of the above


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*X-Trail Wish List*

Ok Guys, above was my short "wish" about the X-Trail.

If you wanna see the consolidated wish list which the Australian X-Trail Forum put together and which I have sent to Nissan Japan, then download it from HERE 

I'm still waiting for a response LOL


----------



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

*All good ones!*

I agree with all of them. The window switches not lighting up at night is definitely annoying, however I got my Xy last month and in a Canadian prairie winter there isn't much use to opening your windows! I'd like a power outlet in the arm rest so I can charge the cell while the outlet in the dash compartment is running my iPod. 

At first I wasn't sure on the centre dash gauges but it's really growing on me. It's great to be able to hold the wheel anywhere and still see how what your speed is.

I also don't like how when you unlock the doors, the hatch unlocks as well. It's a double edge sword though, because if you're loading gear and closing it each time it's nice to not have to keep unlocking it.

The interior heats up relatively fast and will get hot if you don't dial it down.


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes. A lack of illumination on the power locks is a bit of an annoyance but I've learned to adjust to that.

I also find myself scratching up the driver side door with my watch when I go to reach for the release lever for the gas cap. I guess it depends on how the seat is positioned, but I find I have little space between the door and seat to allow my arm reach for the lever.

Separate map lights for driver and passenger side would also be nice. My old Aries K-car had a swivel map light built into the passenger visor. I really miss that. My wife could always direct the light away from the driver side if was reading a map or something. 

A lighted glove compartment would also be a bonus.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot the headrests - way too far in the back (this could work well in combination with helmet


----------



## Fuzzo (Jan 12, 2006)

x-toba said:


> \
> 3. Arm rest not long or high enough


you guys are lucky... i don't even have an armrest to complain about


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

*Engine ingesting butterfly screw*

I had the same problem, what did Nissan do to fix the problem.


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

*Engine ingesting butterfly screw.*

Terranismo:

For what it is worth, I have had similar problems with my 2005 X-Trail including the butterfly screw.....this is the one that bothers me the most. I would be interested in hearing what Nissan did to fix your ingestion problem.

Your response would be appreciated. 

Regards,

Pianoman  



Terranismo said:


> Nags:
> 
> 1. Interior quality and workmanship (includes rattles/squeaks and fading panels)
> 2. Seat upholstery.
> ...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Pianoman:

Nissan shipped me a brand new longblock under warranty. I'm still going to manually tighten the butterfly screws with loctite after the new engine passes its break-in period.


----------

